# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  flyover roof structure

## geoffrod

Hi,
name is geoff, very new to this forum, came accross it from the woodworking forum. 
Hopefully i am putting this in the right place. 
My wife and i have recently purchased an onsite caravan, it is intended to become a weekender for us, but it needs a fair bit of work.
the first job on the agenda if a flyover roof, i have roughly measured the area to be covered and it is about 10m x 16m, a fairly large type of roof structure for a beginner such as myself. the dimensions mentioned also includes a carport on the 16m side, and a bit of overhang both sides of the 10m side. so it could be trimmed if needed.
my questions for someone who is in the know, how do i go about working out what i need to do this roof structure, it will be mostly a free standing arrangement, cost is a major factor as well, i was hoping to be able to pickup some secondhand supplies to do the job so as to cut down on the cost, but obviously a safe structure is paramount.
i look forward to any help offered.
thanks in advance.
geoff

----------


## r3nov8or

10x16m is a pretty major undertaking, and the spans involved will need proper engineering. Even if you do it yourself, you'll need a fully approved design. Lightweight steel is probably your best option IMO.

----------


## Hoppy

I agree with r3nov8or, 10 x 16 has some large spans. Too big for timber, is would suggest you talk to your local Stratco supplier. The light weight metal structures they have either galvanised or colorbond would look great.

----------


## Moondog55

Sounds to me as if what you are after is more like a farm shed, best prices is probably a second hand one but you will need to be careful about permits and such . It is a pretty big shed, much bigger than our house.

----------


## geoffrod

hi,
thanks for the replies,
i am heading back up to the van this arvo, so i am going to take a few more measurements and see if i cant break this down into smaller sections.
i am deffinitely leaning towards light weight metal, cee purlins and such.
i will come back with an updated plan next week.
again thanks for the reply's
cheers
geoff

----------


## jatt

Yep that is certainly quite large.    Do you plan on moving this van at some stage?  We have made material flyovers for various on site vans, but not the frames.  Dunno about your area, but down here in central Vic there is a crowd who makes and installs removeable flyovers for vans in caravan parks.  Cost? unsure.  Whether they would do one that large, again unsure.  As for DIY yeah you do wanna keep the frame fairly lite, or of course build a farm/hay type shed.  What I have seen some people do is to put supports on the edge of the van to help take some of the weight across the span.   Another option I have seen folks do is put shipping container/s on one or more sides and span a roof between for your van.  There is a local mob here that does that too.  I guess aesthetics if that matters here comes into play, but the storeage would be handy.    A few things to ponder, I guess ones budget will ultimately determine much of the outcome.  Good luck with it, fotos are always good.

----------


## geoffrod

HI ALL,
thanks heaps for the replies so far.
so i have done a rough sketch of the site with the van annex and outdour area.
i am attaching an image file of how i think it might look.
the longest span is 8m, this is the lenght ways along the van
if i break it into bays of 2.8m wide i will end up with 4 bays.
can anyone guide me as to the section dimensions i will need to get the spans, or if the idea is not going to fly.
regards
geoff

----------


## r3nov8or

Can't see why that wouldn't work. Best to take it to a place like Stratco as they will have all the span tables for their steel and would also design the bracing required etc. It's going to collect a lot of water so adequate fall would also need to be designed in.

----------


## geoffrod

just thought i would add a few pics of the flyover roof i ended up putting up.
it spaned 11m X 8M 
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n57/geoffrod_2006/caravan%20re-fit/IMG_0557.jpg  http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...t/IMG_0559.jpg  http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...t/IMG_0558.jpg

----------


## Gaza

wow that makes the carravan look small, how much $$

----------


## geoffrod

hi gaza,
yep the roof is bigish
all up bout $4750
bit exy for what it is but it will be there for quite a while, and i can always take it down, totally free standing

----------


## Moondog55

I like a decent sized annexe with a caravan. Good sized roof to collect water for the tank too. What's next? Brick BBQ??

----------


## geoffrod

whats next for outside, well more floor to be put down, just got to find the right terracotta tiles, 
then the water tank
then i might think about enclosing it a bit.
lots of work to do on the inside of the van yet 
cheers
geoff

----------

